# I need help asap!!!!



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

I need to know if this train is worth purchasing for $150,a co worker is selling it and he does'nt know if it runs,please,any info would be greatly appreciated..he says its from 1933 232e?I need to know asap please.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Sorry I can't help because I'm clueless about tin trains, but the engine is missing its driver rods to the wheels. It might be a challenge trying to find ones to replace them. I'm sure one of the other good folk here will be able to help. 

Greg


----------



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks greg

please anyone?


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

chris, it is very good idea to make title of your thread meaningful and refrain from general phrases like "i need help" . title "identify this model for me please" would be more appropriate.
ASAP? you will receive answer as fast as knowledgeable person sees this topic and decides to answer, not a minute sooner. inserting "ASAP" or bumping your posts in less then an hour from time posted not going to help.


----------



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

asap-as soon as possible,not like im in a rush or anything.Just need help on this,i'm not a train guru like most on here,just thought this might be a good purchase that i dont want to get away and the sooner i found out something,the better my chances are,Exuse me if im in the wrong sir.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I attended an auction last night where a number of pre war trains were sold. As I recall, some were more, some less.

But, the auctioneer tested all of the engines, the bidders had the opportunity to look each over very closely.

Unfortunately, too many people "know" old trains are very valueable. 

I don't think you know what you are doing. If it were me, I'd walk.

But, if you really want to buy it........I have alot of trains for you


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Truthfully, missing parts, I'd have a real problem paying anything close to $150 for those three pieces.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The $150 price is in the ballpark. Hard to say high or low without a much better understanding of condition and needed mechanical repairs, especially on the loco.

For example, I have an addiction to lionel 1681 prewar tinplate locos. I've bought them for $25, and I've seen them sold for over $200 ... a big spread. Conditoin is key, but also being in the right place at the right time (on either buyer's or seller's end).

Ebay is a great resource, especially for tinplate like this.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A # 232 without the e in excellent shape is $1000 to $1800 in my greensberg's price guide book.

Wait till the tin man logs on TJ he should know.

but it also lists the 232 as being from 1940 - 1942. not 1933


----------



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks guys for the info....i talked him down to $100,would u say its worth buying and getting it fixed at that price?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It all depends if it's something you want.
It is a nice engine and parts are available for them. 
Can you do what is needed? I would not say changimg wheels and replacing a center roller are easy.If you break parts it will just costs you more.
Normally you start simple and work from there.
If it's too much you can always hang on to it until you feel confident and try something else. I had one engine for 20 years before I got it going. I didn't have a forum for assistance.


----------



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

i don't know how to do anything on trains actually,ever since i inherited my grandfathers lionel from the late teens early 20's i just been buying "good" deals i could find because my son loves to see them run..i just don't want to go waste $ if it's not worth it and this site where all you guru's hang out is why i come and ask my ?'s because i trust your judgment and i'll always ask u guys if i ever need help on anything.I love this site


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd say $100 is not a bad deal at all for loco and cars. I'd grab it at that price. However, the loco would need some work, as T-Man said. If there's no rush on your part, that eases the pressure. Put it on a shell where you can admire its looks, and tackle the repair work as you gain a bit more know-how. The guys here on the forum will certainly willingly step you through many of the required fix-it steps. We can point you towards parts sources, too.

A good deal at $100, in my opinion.

TJ


----------



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

Well i bought it for $100 and it also came with compltete track and transformer...does'nt run obviously but it does light up and buzz  i'm probably going to have someone fix it eventually.The guy said it was a 232E but i think he screwed up,its obviously a 262E...Anyone have any information on this one?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I would love to take a crack at fixing that up.:laugh:


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

chris025 said:


> Well i bought it for $100 and it also came with compltete track and transformer...does'nt run obviously but it does light up and buzz  i'm probably going to have someone fix it eventually.The guy said it was a 232E but i think he screwed up,its obviously a 262E...Anyone have any information on this one?


Hey Chris, 

I think you got a very good deal. :thumbsup: Your set has that really neat toy look. Clean them up with some QTips and Armorall and see what the paint looks like.

Greg


----------



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

gc53dfgc said:


> I would love to take a crack at fixing that up.:laugh:


where in ohio are u located?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You need to find the drive rods for the other side, but they should be available.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That is pretty nice Chris, congrats on the new collection.


----------



## chris025 (Apr 3, 2008)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You need to find the drive rods for the other side, but they should be available.


yes,definatly....but i'll leave that to the professionals:thumbsup:

Thanks Stan

That is pretty nice Chris, congrats on the new collection. 
__________________
Xnats=Stan


----------

